# Wer kennt diesen grossen Käfer



## ems-jade (23. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebes Forum

Haben heute mehere ungewöhnlich grosse fliegende
__ Käfer bei uns im Garten entdeckt.
Die Käfer sind ca. 7 cm. gross und schimmern
goldfarbend.

Hoffentlich kann man den Käfer gut auf dem
Bild erkennen.

Viele Grüße Frank


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen grossen  Käfer*

Servus Frank

Könnte ein Moschusbock sein.


----------



## CoolNiro (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen grossen  Käfer*

Das ist ein Moschusbock,
Trägt den Schutzstatus "besonders" !!

Gruß
Andy


----------



## ems-jade (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen grossen  Käfer*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. 

Dann habe ich ja einen seltenen Gast. 

Meine Tochter hat auch einige Moschusböcke  an einer
Weide, die in der Nähe
vom abgelagerten Brennholz steht,  entdeckt .
Die scheinen sich hier wohlzufühlen :smoki 

Schöne Grüße 
Frank


----------

